# Clyde pleasure steamer



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

I sailed "Doon the Watter" from the Broomilaw on a steamer I thought was named the Queen Mary ii but maybe thats wrong?

It was about 1963 and it had a cream/black funnel.

I have some pics somewhere but can't find them.

Any of you folk got clues?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

A search for Queen Mary in the ferries gallery gives a few results
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=358002
Cheers


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## steven1960 (Jul 15, 2008)

I sailed on the Queen Mary many times when i was a youngster,I believe the 11 was added after a trans-atlantic liner was launched and given the same name,on a recent visit to london i saw her moored on the thames where she is now a restaurant and has been restored to her original two funnels


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sailed on her many times when a kid on holidays in Clyde area. I would think those experiences at an impressionable did much to direct me to sea at 16.
She was built 1933 as "Queen Mary" by Wm Denny - Dumbarton. Became "Queen Mary II" in 1935 at the request of Cunard-White Star. In recognition of this Cunard presented a portrait of the then late Queen Mary which had pride of place in the saloon on her promenade deck. Had a sister ship, the "Jeanie Deans"

Regards

Fergus 62


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure we are talking about the same ship. The Queen Mary 11 that I
remember was triple screw turbine whereas the Jeanie Deans was paddle
driven .
As a 10 year old , did my steering time on the QE11 standing on a herring box.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Bobbert, Yes it would have been "Queen Mary II" of the Caledonian Steam Packet Company. Glasgow to Kyles of Bute was her regular run,calling at Gourock, Dunoon, Inellan,Rothesay, Tignabruiach.
Picture of her here:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Q/slides/Queen Mary II-10.html


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Queen Mary 11 was her new name after Cunard asked permission to name their new ship Queen Mary. She became know as The Queen Mary Aye Aye amongst the seamen on the Clyde as she had two I's after her name.
Queen Mary when building in John Browns was known as "534" which was her yard number. I have seven glasses from my Grandfathers original glasses, beer and whiskey sizes and they are etched with a picture of the ship showing her red funnels and are marked "QTSS Queen Mary The Famous 534 The Worlds Largest Liner" Pride of place in my Glass collection.
Don


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Hope i am not too late to get in on this thread,spent a lot of time on QM11 and all the other clyde ships,used to board them at dunoon ang travel all round playing at being a member of the aft mooring gang.cant remember them all,but yes the jeane Deans and the Lucy Ashton were paddlers.


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

When & Why did she have a funnel removed?

Wouldn't that have been a difficult/expensive job?

I've no knowledge of shipbuilding, just like ships !!


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

This web may be able to give the answer
en.wikipidia.org/wiki/TS-Queen-Mary
if not google Williamson Buchanan obtained lots iinfo here
Albatross 1923 
Iain


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Bobbert. QMII had a double ended Scotch coal fired boiler as built. She was reboilered with an oil fired water tube unit in 1957 and a larger single funnel was fitted.
Regards


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys I hope to find my pics one day of a sail down the clyde when i remember I snapped lots of different ships on the sail.
Just hope I can find them


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

*Para Handy / Vital Spark.*

I have just finished reading Para Handy by Neil Munro who was a reporter for the Glasgow Herald for the period prior up to and between the WW 1 and WW 2. Para handy was the skipper of a fictional Clyde Puffer called the Vital Spark . A great read. Theres a lot of great background Info concerning these vessels and their trade. Evidently all the best Clyde Passenger Steamers had a German Band. A typical sarcastic remark about a Clyde Puffer receiving more paint and maintenance than was neccesary would be " Aye, next thing you know she will have a German Band Aboard"


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Not sure we are talking about the same ship. The Queen Mary 11 that I
> remember was triple screw turbine whereas the Jeanie Deans was paddle
> driven .
> As a 10 year old , did my steering time on the QE11 standing on a herring box.


Hello John
You Are Right here about QEII Here are Some more details
Built Dennys Dumbarton Scotland

3Direct Drive Turbines 3800 hp
Ship Dimensions
263 ft 4ins X 37 ft x7 Ft 6ins
1014 Gross Tons
Regards Iain


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

She was built as _Queen Mary_ in 1933, but when Cunard built No.534 at John Brown's shipyard on the lower Clyde, a problem arose. Cunard wished to name its new liner - at that time the biggest in the world - _Queen Mary_, in honour of Queen Mary, wife of the reigning monarch of the time, King George V. But that name had already been taken by this handsome little turbine steamer on the Clyde. So Cunard came to an agreement with the ship's owners - at that time Williamson-Buchanan - as a result of which the name of the little turbine steamer was changed in 1935 to _Queen Mary II_ - _not_, please note, _Queen Mary 11_! For ever after, _Queen Mary II_ bore a plaque in her saloon along with a portrait of HM Queen Mary, presented by Cunard in acknowledgement of this courtesy. In 1976, once the old Cunarder had been retired to a pierside in California, the little Clyde steamer reverted to her original name of _Queen Mary_.

I have attached a couple of photos I took of her in the 60's, including one taken passing John Brown's shipyard where the then brand new QE II was fitting out.

Best wishes,
Dave Kennedy


----------



## WreckMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Bobbert

Her Lloyds Reg details can be found here.
at the bottom of the page.

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=33b0727.pdf

And a Picture with two funnels.

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=11562


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Remember seeing her cur a rowing boat in two of Rothsay pier.

Jeannie Deans was a mine sweeper during the war and onf the fastest paddle steamers ever!


----------

